# Noise from rear...



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

There was a thread started by someone else who had a popping or cracking type noise coming from the passenger rear wheel area, and they wanted an update from me as I had a similar problem.

I've gotten a resolution for my problem, and it may be the same for others. Reference the other thread here. I got lucky, and took my car to Glendale Pontiac. When I called on the phone I talked to Jamie, and very carefully explained my frustration with the other dealers I've experienced with this issue. She was very helpful and even got tech to go take a ride in the car with me so I could point out the noise. Turns out, it was exactly what I said the problem was, the crossmember bushing. The tech took the suspension apart, agreed with conclusion and ordered a replacement crossmember for me. After he put it back together, the noise is gone! I think I had a lazy mechanic the previous time when I had the Thunk-in-the-trunk tsb done, and didn't tighten down everything properly. But anyhow, The crossmember hasn't been installed yet, but I'll let them replace it as I *can* hear the noise if I turn off the AC and stereo, and strian to hear a small *tick* noise now, where it used to be a full blown *pop* or *crack* noise that could be heard with the stereo blasting. 

The conditions that occured for me with the noise would occur is:
When the rear suspension has torque applied or removed. (Engaging or disengaging the clutch)
When turning through a corner and rolling over un-even ground.
Most speed bumps or driveways.

Hope this helps anyone in pinpointing the source of their noise.


----------

